# My horsepaintings



## WMgalleri (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I learned myself painting in 2005 and have tried to find my own style.

Here are some of my horsepaintings: 































You can see how this lage painting was made on this video:
Horse Painting for Andreas Helgstrand.wmv - YouTube



Winnie


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Love these! Wow that last one is huge! How long did it take? I really like your style, it's unique


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, those are fantastic!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## WMgalleri (Mar 21, 2012)

Many thanks - a bit different style, I know 

The large painting took 2 1/2 weeks in total.
4- 5 days for painting and two weeks to prepare.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They are just gorgeous! I love the sense of action in your paintings. Very exciting and technically skilled. you are quite the pro!


----------



## WMgalleri (Mar 21, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> They are just gorgeous! I love the sense of action in your paintings. Very exciting and technically skilled. you are quite the pro!


 
Thank you so much, I started out with some black and white paintings and only just a bit of colours - to learn about shades and anatomy:

Like these:











(sorry about the bad photo quality...)



















But I wanted to find my own style and to be more abstract - and that was the difficult part -and I am still working on it!
They are not supposed to look like photographs.
It slowly turned out this way:


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

You are FABULOUS!!! I wish I was in Denmark so I could get one of your paintings! You did great with the dressage riders and horses....simply amazing!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

They are all amazing I love them!!!


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Outstanding work!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! Really nice work. I like how you've adapted your own style into realism work. Awesome. Makes it more unique.


----------



## WMgalleri (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you so much to everyone - that is really kind of you!!!
It's wonderful to read, that there also may be a place for my kind of art.
At the same time I'm learning of your comments - of how you see it! 
Many thanks, I'm very grateful!

Here are a few more examples:

100cmx120cm - Friesians fooling around:










PRE:

































- and then I needed to go crazy on a big canvas :lol: :











- and then I calmed down again like this ;-) :











Winnie


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice! Love the black and white one!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah! The spanish rider is my fave out of these ones! So cool!


----------



## hoofprintonmyheart (Mar 26, 2012)

These are gorgeous~


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Truly amazing!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I would definately hang one of these on my wall  gorgeous work.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## WMgalleri (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone 

I hope to make more experiments in the nearest future!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Amazing!! Great work!!


----------



## WMgalleri (Mar 21, 2012)

That's really kind of you, many thanks!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

your artwork is amazing!


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

WMgalleri said:


>


There is something incredible about this one, makes me wish I could hang it up in my house. o_o And I really love the one of the kitty, agh, so touching! I love all of your paintings, though, they really tell a story, the style is lovely. Kind of...post-impressionist, if that's the right word? I'm no art expert, they just remind me of Toulouse Lautrec's stuff, which I love.


----------



## WMgalleri (Mar 21, 2012)

PhelanVelvel said:


> There is something incredible about this one, makes me wish I could hang it up in my house. o_o And I really love the one of the kitty, agh, so touching! I love all of your paintings, though, they really tell a story, the style is lovely. Kind of...post-impressionist, if that's the right word? I'm no art expert, they just remind me of Toulouse Lautrec's stuff, which I love.


 

Thank you so much, it's wonderful to hear - and I have never thourght of that post-impressionism


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Great paintings. really good work! Well done! It's great that you've found your own style too!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

you are quite the artist! i love your style! its really refreshing.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

These are really inspirational!! Beautiful work, very unique!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are very neat, and different.

Like!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oh my word, those are so beautiful! You have captured the horses, where everything looks so natural, your own sense of style takes a twist on it, and to say the least, those are GORGEOUS! Artists like you make me sick <-- I WANT TO PAINT LIKE YOU!


----------



## WMgalleri (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry I'm so late to reply - I have been away for two weeks...

Many thanks, I'm so pleased that you like my style - actually I was a bit nervous about it!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very lovely work! I love the unique style. It adds something more to the painting and makes it pleasing to look at. Love it!


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

I like your style VERY much!!


----------



## Miranda (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

